# Rome 390 boss v union force v burton malavita



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

thewall16 said:


> in need of some park bindings. best out of these three? or other suggestions?


I'd stay clear of the Rome boss 390, their sizing sucks, heavy and way over hyped. Union forces by far.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I was literally going to make this thread, as well as considering Union Contact Pros. In for answers/reasoning. All Mountain Freestyle really.


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I was literally going to make this thread, as well as considering Union Contact Pros. In for answers/reasoning. All Mountain Freestyle really.


I like my contact pros, super light too


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Unless someone is riding all three bindings, chances are noone's going to be able to give you a good pro/con comparison. All are decent bindings. I really like the feel of Union's flex and straps. But I think it all comes down to personal preference. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Extremo said:


> Unless someone is riding all three bindings, chances are noone's going to be able to give you a good pro/con comparison. All are decent bindings. I really like the feel of Union's flex and straps. But I think it all comes down to personal preference. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


Between the forces and contact pros, what would you choose on a mid stiff board for all mountain freestyle. I'm worried the pros may not be stiff enough for carving control and response, but the forces may not allow enough lateral movement for buffering and tweaking grabs.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Phedder said:


> Between the forces and contact pros, what would you choose on a mid stiff board for all mountain freestyle. I'm worried the pros may not be stiff enough for carving control and response, but the forces may not allow enough lateral movement for buffering and tweaking grabs.


I personally prefer the feel of the Force. They're not a stiff binding by any means. They've got good response but still some flex in the base plate. The Contact Pro's have a more surfy feel.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

thewall16 said:


> in need of some park bindings. best out of these three? or other suggestions?


Lucky for you OP...I just bought a pair of Union Forces after coming from the 390 Bosses. And I was also looking at the Malavits before I bought the Forces.

I liked the 390 Bosses for the most part. Solid mid-flex binding. I did not like all of the stupid moving parts on them. There's too many doohickies and I spent countless hours screwing around with them over the past 2 seasons. If you're into that thing you might like them. 

I love the Union Forces. More comfortable heel strap. Simpler. Similar flex to the 390 Boss, maybe a touch (but just a hair) more playful. I've been riding everything with them - booters, rails, steeps, groomers, etc. Excellent all-around freestyle binding. Plus its very light.

I have friends who swear by the Malas. The shop rep told me they are comparable to the Foreces in flex but are just "more" of a binding. Cushier, but heavier. The reason I didn't get them was bc I had a better deal for the Unions and they looked bulky. I know the least about the Malas.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for that. Getting a RCR board to get away from the Surry feel, so Forces sound the go. Would try Malas if I could find them for a good price, but never seen them under $350 here in NZ, whereas I could import Forces on sale for close to $225ish.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

FWIW, I got 390 Bosses this season. I broke a ladder strap last Sat. Contacted them Sat night, installed a new strap today.

Can't comment on the other bindings/manufs.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Have the 2011 390 boss. One problem I had with them is I had to remove the spring from the forward lean adjuster otherwise it just came loose every run changing my lean either way mid run. I hear that is fixed on newer models. It was a fairly easy fix as well.

I run about 230 and feel like occasionally I can overpower the highbacks when carving real hard, a few other occasions too, but really not that big a deal. Targa is more my style honestly.

Initial setup can be a pain, but once it is done they are solid.

They are a good binding though, get plenty of use still and no problems since the initial. Ladders and straps still in great shape. Get about 35-40+ days a season, use them about half the time.

Rome's customer service is great as well, any issues I have had with their boards/bindings have been solved without hassle.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ixl said:


> I'd stay clear of the Rome boss 390, their sizing sucks, heavy and way over hyped. Union forces by far.


lol
This guy joined the forum just to say this. What a sorry existence.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> lol
> This guy joined the forum just to say this. What a sorry existence.


I did just join this forum, but not just to say this. Thanks for the quick judgement though.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Sizing worked fine for me and weight is practically the same as all my other bindings.
> I did not like the ankle straps on the 390 Boss as much as the ones on my carbon Atlas or Burton bindings - extremely plush and comfortable, but I prefer less padding.


They are decent bindings, but the s/m doesnt fit my size 9 boots. The toe straps barely make it around. Besides that, I think there is better value to be found elsewhere.


----------

